# Seven Sisters



## lypf017 (Feb 20, 2006)

HI
The launching of SEVEN SISTERS WILL BE CARRIES OUT Friday March 31 with Vigo. 
Regards
Pierre Launay


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Merci pour l'information, Pierre. J'espere qu'on va prendre des photos a Vigo.

Andy G


----------



## lypf017 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Andy
for the CDA I found photos on SHIPS OF THE WORLD Capt' S José Luis Díaz Campa & Amador Méndez Fernández Shipping Pages and ships spotting. Pierre Launay


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

*Seven Sisters launched*

Pierre has just sent me a photo from the French newspaper Paris Normandie showing SSS [that's probably the best abbreviation we'll get!] being launched. Thanks Pierre! (Thumb) 

I'll attach it here, with credit to Paris Normandie. If Admin think it shouldn't be posted as it's copyright, I'll remove it, but it's not hi-res or suitable for reproduction anyway.

Andy G

As a PS to the abbreviation idea of trying to avoid SS, Tom L over at the BFE forum has suggested simply '7S', which I think is a great idea. (Applause)


----------



## lypf017 (Feb 20, 2006)

Seven Sisters will arrive at Dieppe on October 22 at 11h00 
Regards Pierre


----------



## lypf017 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi
the inaugural voyage of Seven Sisters will be on Saturday November 4, 2006.
Regards
Pierre


----------



## rlangridge (Jul 15, 2006)

is the ss in dieppe now


----------



## Matthew (Nov 30, 2005)

rlangridge said:


> is the ss in dieppe now


Yes, she arrived around 11.30 local time.


----------

